# How many nipples, fingers, and toes do you have?



## surskitty (May 20, 2011)

... I got bored.

Extra nipples usually lack areolae, or are just areolae, so if you have a mole or freckle a bit below one of your standard nipples, that's probably also a nipple!  Just a very useless one.


I've got three nipples and the standard number of fingers and toes!  Don't you feel enlightened.


----------



## nastypass (May 20, 2011)

Two nipples, and five fingers and toes per hand and foot respectively!  Look at me, being all normal and boring.


----------



## Tailsy (May 20, 2011)

Two (... boring) nipples, ten (very thin) fingers, ten (very long) toes!


----------



## Mendatt (May 20, 2011)

I mean no offense, but this is incredibly... Strange.
Anyways, I have ten fingers, ten toes, and two nipples. Just like just about everyone else I know.


----------



## surskitty (May 20, 2011)

Mendatt said:


> I mean no offense, but this is incredibly... Strange.
> Anyways, I have ten fingers, ten toes, and two nipples. Just like just about everyone else I know.


Many people don't notice when they have extra nipples!  Also, have you really checked that many people's toes and nipples?

I know a guy with two fingers and a thumb on his left hand!


----------



## Jolty (May 20, 2011)

two nipples and ten fingers
tempted to say eight toes because my little toes are so small that they should barely count B| they're just stubs


----------



## DarkAura (May 20, 2011)

i know a guy with his right hand just a stub.

Standard number of all.


----------



## mewtini (May 20, 2011)

Three nipples, ten fingers (five on each hand), and same amount as fingers for my tooooeeeees~


----------



## Flora (May 20, 2011)

Apparently three nipples (O_o), ten fingers and ten toes.


----------



## Cap'n Sofa (May 20, 2011)

Two nipples, ten fingers which tend to accumulate cuts, scrapes, and lacerations of unknown origin and have been described as "skeletal" and "Voldemort-like" with very sharp nails, ten toes with equally sharp nails. The big toes are really damn huge and completely dwarf all of the others.


----------



## PK (May 20, 2011)

10 fingers and toes.

all of the nipples.

_all of them_


----------



## Ryan the Terrible (May 20, 2011)

This is the first thread on TCoD that has caused me to examine my nipples in detail.

I have two nipples, EIGHT fingers (I don't count thumbs), and ten toes.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (May 20, 2011)

Two nipples and a raised bump a little to the left of the center of my chest that I am now 99% sure is not a nipple. (it was 100% before)

Standard fingers/toes, although my ring-toes(?) curve a bit toward their respective big toe.


----------



## Harlequin (May 20, 2011)

I have sixteen pairs of nipples, twelve fingers and nine and a half toes.


----------



## Sypl (May 20, 2011)

4 nipples, the rest are the standard.


----------



## spaekle (May 20, 2011)

I apparently have three nipples.

Learn something new every day, I guess.

Other than that I have ten fingers and ten toes (although two of my toes on each foot are webbed).


----------



## Lili (May 20, 2011)

I have utters, _thank you very much_.


----------



## Squornshellous Beta (May 20, 2011)

I'm mostly boring and normal. Two nipples, ten fingers, and _nine_ toes.
(When I was really tiny I trapped one toe in a door and flattened the bones inside, so they cut it off; it was only a little toe)


----------



## Aletheia (May 20, 2011)

2-10-10.

*sniff* Wish I had an abnormal number of digits :c


----------



## Music Dragon (May 20, 2011)

Two nipples, ten fingers, ten toes. Now if you'd asked about my penises...


----------



## Mendatt (May 20, 2011)

Lili said:


> I have utters, _thank you very much_.


No.
No you don't.


----------



## Lili (May 20, 2011)

Mendatt said:


> No.
> No you don't.


And how would you know that, hmmm?!


----------



## Harlequin (May 20, 2011)

Udders. They're called udders. "Utter" is a verb meaning "to speak" or "to say" etc.


----------



## Lili (May 20, 2011)

AND NOW I AM PROVED AN IDIOT YET AGAIN


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (May 20, 2011)

Standard configuration. Can be changed by pausing *the game* and going to Settings >>> Anatomy.


----------



## Espeon (May 20, 2011)

Lili said:


> AND NOW I AM A RETARD YET AGAIN


Hey, not meaning to be an absolute buzzkill but can we be a little bit more cautious with the language we're using? We're a pretty unbiased group and I don't want to see any of us accidentally offending anyone who is genuinely retarded by mistake! :(

Other than that 2 nipples and 5 digits at the end of each of my 4 limbs.


----------



## Lili (May 20, 2011)

^  I edited, sorry if I offended anybody :(


----------



## hopeandjoy (May 21, 2011)

I've got a standard set of everything. I do have this little bump that's _slightly_ too far up on my areloa to be part of the regular mass of my nipple. It's still on the right spot(ish), though.

...WTF did I just write?


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (May 21, 2011)

Comma Police said:


> This is the first thread on TCoD that has caused me to examine my nipples in detail.


You always remember the first. _To be young again..._

Anyway, I'm pretty normal. 2-10-10.


----------



## Dinru (May 21, 2011)

Two nipples (and two GIGANTIC areolas to go with them), ten tiny skinny fingers, and ten toes, two of which are paralyzed or deformed or something.


----------



## Ryan the Terrible (May 21, 2011)

Espeon said:


> Other than that 2 nipples and 5 digits at the end of each of my 4 limbs.


You have two nipples on each of your limbs? o.0



			
				Lucas₇₅₅;496861 said:
			
		

> You always remember the first. _To be young again..._


Well I'm sure it won't be the last!


----------



## Dannichu (May 21, 2011)

Harlequin said:


> Udders. They're called udders. "Utter" is a verb meaning "to speak" or "to say" etc.


I always find the way the American pronunciation of ts and ds makes it so easy to muddle them up. Like how "kitty" and "kiddy" are said in pretty much exactly the same way. 

I have normal numbers of everything, but _do_ have an arm that's 30 degrees out of shape that I use for scaring small children.


----------



## Mendatt (May 21, 2011)

Dannichu said:


> I always find the way the American pronunciation of ts and ds makes it so easy to muddle them up. Like how "kitty" and "kiddy" are said in pretty much exactly the same way.
> 
> I have normal numbers of everything, but _do_ have an arm that's 30 degrees out of shape that I use for scaring small children.


I know, right? I live in America and I think it's ridiculous. I hate slurs, I really do.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (May 21, 2011)

Id's jusd dhe way I dalk, alrighd?

Doo be dodally honesd, id toesn'd come up much in normal conversadion.


----------



## PK (May 21, 2011)

Dannichu said:


> I have normal numbers of everything, but _do_ have an arm that's 30 degrees out of shape that I use for scaring small children.


*oh god the arm KEEP IT AWAY*


----------



## ultraviolet (May 21, 2011)

yeah I've got average everything. There was a girl at my high school with webbed toes, though. :O


----------



## Espeon (May 21, 2011)

Comma Police said:


> You have two nipples on each of your limbs? o.0


I suppose that will teach me to word things more carefully in the future...


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (May 21, 2011)

I just have the standard number of human appendages, whatever that is nowadays.


----------



## Automata heart (May 22, 2011)

two nipples, 5 fingers and 5 toes but the ones next to my big toe and the one next to that are joined up to the second knuckle. it actually looks pretty cool.


----------



## Tarvos (May 22, 2011)

The conventional amount.


----------



## Equinoxe (May 22, 2011)

I came to this thread, preparing to write something along the lines of WHY WOULD ANYONE WANT TO KNOW but then I realized that I was just reading this thread with interest. :I

so anyway
boring standard number of everything, although I'd love to cut off my pinkie toes because they just love to bump into objects painfully (but then again, removing them would probably cause the next ones to do the same :U)


----------



## Lili (May 22, 2011)

IN all seriousness, I have two nipples, ten fingers with ridiculously long thumbs, and ten toes that usually get infected a lot and I have to get surgery on them.  So I just may have nine toes by the end of the month :p


----------



## Koori Renchuu (May 23, 2011)

WHAT THE HELL?

I have twenty two as the sum of these parts, all are the standard equipment.


----------



## M&F (May 23, 2011)

Three nipples, five fingers and five toes.

I used to have a fourth, too.


----------



## Lili (May 23, 2011)

Metallica Fanboy said:


> Three nipples, five fingers and five toes.
> 
> I used to have a fourth, too.


Did you lose half of your body or something?  Other than all four (now three) nipples?


----------



## M&F (May 24, 2011)

Five on each hand/foot. Though I forgot to type that part.

it's kind of hard to type everything when you're missing a whole hand


----------



## surskitty (May 24, 2011)

Typing one-handed is very easy.  I do that frequently!  ... Not in a dirty way.


----------



## Adriane (May 24, 2011)

Two, ten, and ten.


----------



## Not Meowth (May 28, 2011)

I'm quite worried that I can't stop checking this thread every time there's a new post.


----------



## Zora of Termina (May 28, 2011)

Meowth said:


> I'm quite worried that I can't stop checking this thread every time there's a new post.


This.

Aaaaanyway. Ten, ten, and two.


----------



## Loffyglu (May 28, 2011)

Hm, _interesting_ thread... :V

Anyway, two, ten, and ten. Well I mean we can't _all_ be interesting gaiz ;w;


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (May 30, 2011)

I have these two little raised bumps near each nipple but I don't think I can live in a world where I'm 2/3 of the way to being a dog.

Everything else is the normal amount. Interestingly, from an evolutionary standpoint, our little toes have been rendered completely useless and over time they'll disappear completely.
So the OP should cryogenically freeze themself to make this thread again in a couple thousand generations obviously


----------



## shiny jiggly (Jun 7, 2011)

Everything is standard except for my toes. I only have two toes total due to amputation. I have a fake leg on the other side that has all five rubber toes though.


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Jun 8, 2011)

Twenty two.

The normal standard.


----------

